# n00b from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*fjdshakjfhdskj*

great gear imo. i love rome, my first board was a rome artifact super sick for jibbing and all sorts of park action i also am in love with burton bindings but nothing else from them but maybe boarding clothes, and i have yet to try burton boots but from what i hear they r great, i personally like dc boots... well good luck if u r ever somewhere in cali o would love to ride with u in bear or moutain high


----------

